

First-Ever Book Publishing Hackathon, 5/18/13, NYC - az
http://www.publishinghackathon.com/

======
gbiv
The more people that don't work in book publishing participating, the better.
I just don't know if anyone outside of publishing and BEA is going to hear
about it.

